# Pics of my new southern brown tree frogs



## Moclobe (Mar 22, 2005)

Just thought I would share with you some pic of my new frogs _Litoria ewingi_


----------



## Moclobe (Mar 22, 2005)

and one more


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2005)

nice pic,,what sort of camera??
baz


----------



## Moclobe (Mar 22, 2005)

Canon EOS 300D


----------



## tourett (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice pics. Where do they naturally live?
Tourett


----------



## Moclobe (Mar 22, 2005)

South-eastern SA, southern and eastern Vic, south-eastern NSW, and TAS


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 22, 2005)

They look a lot like Litoria Rubella


----------



## Moclobe (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes they do but can be distingished from Litoria rubella as Litoria rubella lacks any dorsal patch or band, and has a brown thigh colouration (A field guide to frogs of Australia, Martyn Robinson, 1993)


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 22, 2005)

Good to see somebody who knows there frogs. I like them alot but don't really know my species very well. I found one I couldn't find in coggers in a creek here in port Hedland I always wondered if it was a new species or not.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2005)

We found one like that in Cairns PP.


----------

